# New here...advice



## OV1984 (22 Nov 2011)

Hi everyone...I just came upon this site tonight so figured it would be best to ask my question here. I'm currently a 27 yr old stay at home mom of two young kids...I have always wanted to join the cf but at the time was under 18 and my parents would not sign.  I am currently looking to go back to work and since this is something I always wanted to do I'm looking into it more...I would be applying to the reserves as non commissioned...my one big issue right now in deciding is that my husband is a police officer and works 7 straight days on a rotating schedule...we are close to Borden and don't have family here...a babysitter is not an option.  So how does basic training work. Is it everyday and for how long....I want to do army and looking into military police, cook, or weapons tech.  Are thetethe mamy women in these fields? Any info is greatly appreciated.  Sorry for the grammar as I'm typing from my phone.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Nov 2011)

OV1984 said:
			
		

> Is it everyday and for how long....



If you are thinking of joining the regular force, basic is every day and it is not in Borden.


----------



## mariomike (22 Nov 2011)

I think she wants the reserves:


			
				OV1984 said:
			
		

> ...I would be applying to the reserves as non commissioned...


----------



## aesop081 (22 Nov 2011)

Oops, missed that.


----------



## startbutton (22 Nov 2011)

OV1984 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone...I just came upon this site tonight so figured it would be best to ask my question here. I'm currently a 27 yr old stay at home mom of two young kids...I have always wanted to join the cf but at the time was under 18 and my parents would not sign.  I am currently looking to go back to work and since this is something I always wanted to do I'm looking into it more...I would be applying to the reserves as non commissioned...my one big issue right now in deciding is that my husband is a police officer and works 7 straight days on a rotating schedule...we are close to Borden and don't have family here...a babysitter is not an option.  So how does basic training work. Is it everyday and for how long....I want to do army and looking into military police, cook, or weapons tech.  Are thetethe mamy women in these fields? Any info is greatly appreciated.  Sorry for the grammar as I'm typing from my phone.



Reserve basic is usally every other weekend during the year , and everyday in the summer.As to your question about females in those trades there are quite a few in the cook and MP trades not so much in the wpns tech trade and those courses are a everyday course and as a reserveist they are done usally in the summer months.
Hope this helps


----------



## lethalLemon (22 Nov 2011)

startbutton said:
			
		

> Reserve basic is usally every other weekend during the year , and everyday in the summer.As to your question about females in those trades there are quite a few in the cook and MP trades not so much in the wpns tech trade and those courses are a everyday course and as a reserveist they are done usally in the summer months.
> Hope this helps



Except the Naval Reserve do their Basic Training at the Naval Reserve Training Division (NRTD) in Borden, Ontario on a full-time basis.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (22 Nov 2011)

OV1984 said:
			
		

> ..... So how does basic training work. Is it everyday and for how long....



As a reservist, your BMQ may be done over a series of weekends, or may be done over consecutive days (which means ~3 1/2 weeks away from home).
YOU DO NOT GET TO CHOOSE WHICH OPTION YOU PREFER.

(You can refuse a "full-time" BMQ, but refusing courses right out of the gate is not likely to curry you much favour with your unit.)



			
				OV1984 said:
			
		

> ....I want to do army and looking into military police, cook, or weapons tech.  Are thetethe mamy women in these fields? Any info is greatly appreciated....



I can't speak to the number with regards to gender, but be advised that, (even as a Reservist), your trade-specific qualification course is also most often done as a "full time" course, with you away from home for as much as three months, (give or take).

I'm not trying to squish your hopes of joining, I'm just saying that if avaliability of childcare is a concern.....you might be facing an uphill battle.

HS


----------



## OV1984 (22 Nov 2011)

Thanks everyone..I don't mind the every other weekend component but the going everyday especially for three months may not work.  With hubby's schedule its very hard as it is...around the summer months he will be going into a specific area of his field and will be on call as well.  Only way it would work is if I can figure out the schedule so that my parents can watch them.  If I apply will I know ahead of time what my summer will look like?  And will they place me close to home?  Lastly will I be with adults or a lot if kids? I'm just assuming with reserves you have a lot if younger ppl


----------



## DogFighting101 (22 Nov 2011)

The age range will be from 17-50 yo, Reservist or Reg force, it won't necessarily be all youngens.


----------



## SentryMAn (22 Nov 2011)

DogFighting101 said:
			
		

> The age range will be from 17-50 yo, Reservist or Reg force, it won't necessarily be all youngens.



There were a 53 yo and a 55 yo on my basic course.
They lasted for 4 weeks and then VR'd.

There will be all age ranges on your course but the average will be most like early 20's.


----------



## Pusser (22 Nov 2011)

Keep in mind that even if the course is on weekends, it won't necessarily coincide with your husband's time off.  There WILL be conflicts.  You will need to sort out your childcare situation before you go down this road and I would argue that only having grandparents involved is not a practical long-term solution.

Another option that no one has brought up is the Cadet Instructors Cadre (working with youth and administering the cadet program).  It's not hardcore, but it is still military and much more flexible with respect to timings.  It's also not as lucrative as the Primary Reserve, but it's not a kick in the teeth either.


----------



## OV1984 (22 Nov 2011)

I spoke with my husband tonight about it briefly, and in regards to the three months of training, he said he should be able to take that time off if the request is placed ahead of time.  So our only issue would be the one night a week that I would have to go and the weekends (which I'm quite sure I can find care for).  I filled out most of the application online, but have yet to click submit until all is finalized with hubby.  I e-mailed the recruiting office but have yet to hear from them.  We head into Toronto quite often so one of these days I will pay a visit to the recruiting centre there. For now hopefully you guys/gals can help.

How difficult is it to get into the reserves?  Is there a long wait (similar to applying to policing)?  
For Ontario, where is basic training held?  Are you bussed there or do you need to find your own way?  Can I choose to postpone basic training to next yr or the following yr (assuming i even get in right away)? or does it need to be done a.s.a.p?

On the application it asks what sub-component of reserves...the options are primary reserves, cadet organizations admin and training services, and supplementary reserves....I choice primary reserves, but I wanted to clarify and make sure this is the one that is once a week and weekends.

A friend of ours mentioned when her hubby signed up he received a signing bonus and got "back-paid" for his prior schooling.  Does this apply to reserves or just full-time?  And do reserves pay into a pension?


----------



## startbutton (22 Nov 2011)

OV1984 said:
			
		

> I spoke with my husband tonight about it briefly, and in regards to the three months of training, he said he should be able to take that time off if the request is placed ahead of time.  So our only issue would be the one night a week that I would have to go and the weekends (which I'm quite sure I can find care for).  I filled out most of the application online, but have yet to click submit until all is finalized with hubby.  I e-mailed the recruiting office but have yet to hear from them.  We head into Toronto quite often so one of these days I will pay a visit to the recruiting centre there. For now hopefully you guys/gals can help.
> 
> How difficult is it to get into the reserves?  Is there a long wait (similar to applying to policing)?
> For Ontario, where is basic training held?  Are you bussed there or do you need to find your own way?  Can I choose to postpone basic training to next yr or the following yr (assuming i even get in right away)? or does it need to be done a.s.a.p?
> ...



To answer some of your questions to the best of my ability ... the unit you join tends to want to get you on crse as soon as they can but hey know arm in asking your bmq will be done usally in your home unit or depending on numbers in a general location to other units and if it's out of the area they do make arrangements to get you there and back ( at least when I was in the reserves we did) . You make the right choice for selection as pri reserves . As to the pension they were just bringing this in when I was switching over to regs and can't help there and to the signing bonus that was for certain trades and I don't think that is going on any more. You say you live close to Borden why would you go all the way to Toronto to the recruiting center when there is one in Barrie 
hope this helps


----------



## OV1984 (22 Nov 2011)

Family is all in Toronto and hubby has court down there this week, so i figured i'd go in and ask.  I checked the one in Barrie and it says its just for reg forces.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (23 Nov 2011)

OV1984 said:
			
		

> I spoke with my husband tonight about it briefly, and in regards to the three months of training, he said he should be able to take that time off if the request is placed ahead of time.



It's excellent your husband is willing to do that! (big props to him)

But, one thing I can say about this is, you may only have a matter of days notice before your course(s) start(s).

I was notified of my BMQ/SQ nine (9) days prior to course start, (~7 1/2 weeks of course time).

I've also been at Parade nights on _Thursday_ (in Halifax), and been notified that I'd been loaded on a trades course starting in Borden on _Monday_! (~3 months).  

But, such is the nature of the beast. 
The more time you're willing to put into it, the more you'll get out of it.



			
				OV1984 said:
			
		

> How difficult is it to get into the reserves?  Is there a long wait (similar to applying to policing)?
> .....<snip>......  Can I choose to postpone basic training to next yr or the following yr (assuming i even get in right away)? or does it need to be done a.s.a.p?



Selection is pretty competitive, and it is/can take quite a while..._they have to look at ALOT of applications_. 
Some of the other recruiting threads should have some good current information.

BMQ (basic): you'll be _told_ when you start. You can always refuse, but that's often not advisable.





			
				OV1984 said:
			
		

> ....I choice primary reserves, but I wanted to clarify and make sure this is the one that is once a week and weekends.



That's the deal, (more or less). 
Summer is usually course time, so plan on a month or two each summer as well, (should you wish your career to progress).


HS


----------



## Pusser (23 Nov 2011)

The Cadet Organizations Administration and Training Services (COATS) is also generally once a week with occasional weekends thrown in.  There are also summer staff positions available, but which are not mandatory.  The training requirements are also a lot less stringent (i.e. courses are short and there aren't that many of them).  If you're just looking for some extra money, this may be a viable option, but keep in mind that the role of COATS is to train and run the cadet organization to build better citizens.  It's not hardcore defence of the nation stuff.  Take a look here:  http://www.cadets.ca/


----------

